# Whats the range of your key?



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

dubis said:


> My E46 key works from about 30 feet>


Same for my E39. I think it's designed that way. Why unlock it when you're not reasonably close?


----------



## 87vert (May 15, 2008)

EnterTheDragon said:


> I can imagine someone who can't find their car in a vast parking lot, and they're walking around doing this. OMG they'd look like the biggest retard ever :rofl:


You should be able to just hold it to your head, it works for me.


----------

